# Why is my guppy swimming with its tail down at an angle?



## homyg30

she is also very large looking fat almost but shes not really eating very much. i have 1 other female and shes doing just fone also i have 1 male guppy and 4 zebra danio's o and 3 ghost shrimp. she can swim just fine but when she slows down her tail seems to sink. the other day she was hanging around the heater. im not sure if she is pregnate or not cant really tell if shes got that gravid spot. i can email photos if you would like. please help. o she wont really eat either.and her mouths moving alot! i fear her life my becoming to an end! or mabey she might be ready to give birth! i hope she is!

im currently using a 10gal tank with air source and heater and filter, i just did a water change. ph is kinda high tho. should i add alittle more salt?

thanks


----------



## holly12

What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels? 

Can you add pics to this thread so we can see what you mean when you say her tail sinks a bit? 

What are you feeding them? (I had some male guppies become really bloated when they got too much protein food and not enough vegetable flake.) You could try giving her some chopped shelled peas - fresh or frozen that are thawed - that may help with the bloating (if it's NOT pregnancy.)

How long has the bloating, not eating, sagging tail, hiding by the filter, gasping been going on for?

Do you notice anything else like clamped fins, 'pinecone' like scales, white patches or anything else that's not normal?


----------



## homyg30

holly12 said:


> What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?
> 
> Can you add pics to this thread so we can see what you mean when you say her tail sinks a bit?
> 
> What are you feeding them? (I had some male guppies become really bloated when they got too much protein food and not enough vegetable flake.) You could try giving her some chopped shelled peas - fresh or frozen that are thawed - that may help with the bloating (if it's NOT pregnancy.)
> 
> How long has the bloating, not eating, sagging tail, hiding by the filter, gasping been going on for?
> 
> Do you notice anything else like clamped fins, 'pinecone' like scales, white patches or anything else that's not normal?




She has nothing wrong as u deacribed. I havent tested the amonia nitrate and nitrite levels lately but ill buy a kit after work tonight. What i mean by sinkong she just stops like other fish then not lime dieing sinkimg just i think her bloating situation is doing it.. This motning she was staying near the serface. Is so on the road to death?


----------



## holly12

Well, I don't really know. Try feeding her the peas and see if that helps the bloating. I'm not sure about the drooped tail and the staying near the surface... is she being bullied by the other fish?


----------

